# WHERE IS ALL THE MOISTURE



## aaron w (Oct 14, 2003)

I heard that we are supposed to have an average winter. Of course more is always better but I'd be quite satisfied with average. 

If you are closely watching the clouds right now you will probably frustrate yourself. After haloween is when I really start praying but even that seems too early somtimes. 

Let's hope for a good early season dump to set up a nice base...like the one monarch got last year. 

Also I'd be fine without any 6 footers this season. Spread it out a bit...say 2 feet per week?


----------



## cmatt (Oct 15, 2003)

Ya, it’s a few weeks to early to be getting worked up over what the season is going to be like. The more I thought about it on a good year in MT. we were on the hill Thanksgiving weekend, on average it was the first week in Dec.

I am down for spreading the snow dumps out over time, 2' every Saturday night will work for me..


Craig


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

SSHHHHHHH.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*It's down here!*

We made turns in about 2-3 feet yesterday outside of CB. Headed for Wolf Creek this weeked for more pow.


----------



## cmatt (Oct 15, 2003)

*Jealous as helll*

This will be my first year missing early pow turn at Wolf Creek..

Enjoy.

Craig


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

twitch,
quit the lies. you can't ski! your hunchback and that huge growth you have on the back of your head keep you off the slopes. well i guess its better for you to be at irwin than in the pool getting your a** handed to you. if you want to do some real skiing call me. Paradise divide, wolf creek, whatever? hey, did your rash clear up? that chick you hooked up with said the boils and puss pockets were pretty bad. better luck next time.

later,
aaron


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Unless we have another exceptionally good fall, we've still got a while to go before ski season starts in earnest. The notion of Thanksgiving as a ski holiday is a not to be counted on - it was dreamed up by resort marketing departments after some good early seasons a few years back and is now supported by heavy snowmaking. For better or worse, Mother Nature doesn't always do the bidding of the advertising departments of Vail and Aspen...

With a couple of good storms, we'll be making turns this month but one shouldn't expect epic powder days for awhile (I'll take 'em if we get 'em though!).

One thing to keep in mind - Colorado early season snowpacks can be just as avalanche-prone and deadly as any other time in the season. Also, don't use the rationalization "there's not enough snow to be dangerous" to ski a pitch you'd normally avoid. It doesn't have to be big or deep to kill you. I was once caught, carried, and almost completely buried when the 2-foot deep October snowpack avalanched on a 20-yard long pitch I was skiing on Loveland Pass. The snow that I'd been postholing in set up like concrete when it came to a stop. If my face and an arm hadn't been exposed, the mistakes I made that day could have cost me my life.

Wear those kneepads!

--Andy


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Double-dip-stick:

Hey man. The doctor called your mom and said the boils weren't contagious...why do you have to keep bringing up such bad memories anyhow?
I'm really sorry I missed your post yesterday. I was up skiing again..that's 3 days sucka. Baldy's good, Coney's good, Treasury looks divine. There's even a few kickers already...I'd love to see you're big round frame creating the biggest craters ever. I'd invite you but I know that tapeworm really took a lot out of you, plus with classes at Western you're bound to be overworked as it is. You just stay home & rest up. When the lifts start running we'll get you over to the magic carpet for some lessons, OK?
Oh, If you do want to come along though, plan on carrying some extra weight. My biatch always carries the beers!


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

This is getting out of hand! call me or show up to kayak polo tonight. by your logic you'll bring the beer to the pool!

late
aaron


----------

